# Did Anyone Watch The Oscars Last Night?



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2018)

What did you think?

Myself, I haven't watched in many years, but I was reading today what a flop it was.

By Joe Flint
Updated March 5, 2018 5:25 p.m. ET

The Academy Awards were a flop for ABC, pulling in a record-low 26.5 million viewers Sunday night.

The television audience for *the 90th Oscars fell 19% from last year’s broadcast*, which drew 32.9 million viewers, according to Nielsen. Walt Disney Co.’s ABC is the longtime home of the Oscars. The previous low was 32 million in 2008, according to Nielsen data.

Most of the nominees and winners came from films that weren’t box-office smashes. “The Shape of Water” won best picture and best director for Guillermo del Toro, while “Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri” took home two major awards: best actress for Frances McDormand and best supporting actor for Sam Rockwell. One of the biggest box-office winners to receive major nominations—“Get Out”—won best original screenplay for Jordan Peele.

Hosted for the second year in a row by ABC late-night star Jimmy Kimmel, the show ran nearly four hours, testing the endurance levels of even the most hard-core movie fans. 

https://www.wsj.com/articles/academy-awards-pull-in-record-low-ratings-1520285405

The Comments after the article were scathing!

So ...are the Oscars on the way out?



Frances McDormand's Oscar Is Stolen, Briefly, at the After-PartyNew York Times



Alleged Oscar Thief Terry Bryant Was Arrested


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 5, 2018)

There is so much they could do to make me watch the ceremony, but they don't seem interested in doing any of it.

I was channel-surfing and landed on a musical number where a woman was screech-shouting at full volume. That lasted about half a second.

I loved Three Billboards, but unless the other movies land on Netflix or Amazon Prime, I'm unlikely to see them.


----------



## Lara (Mar 6, 2018)

The Academy Awards used to be for fun. Now it's for protests. Last year was so politically charged that it turned many watchers off. Meryl Streep's soapbox political rant and Jimmy Kimmel's non-stop political partisan jokes that weren't funny, soured any fun one might have ever expected. And then the BIG mess-up at the end where they awarded LaLaLand "Best Picture" and then took it away from them, grabbing the Oscar out of their hands to hand to an equally bewildered group of actors was a real downer. 

People don't want to expect a night of fun and escape from the real world, only to find more political protesting.

My daughter watched it this time and just commented that Jimmy Kimmel is not funny. I heard it was heavily about "Girl Power".


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 6, 2018)

Lara said:


> The Academy Awards used to be for fun. Now it's for protests. Last year was so politically charged that it turned many watchers off. Meryl Streep's soapbox political rant and Jimmy Kimmel's non-stop political partisan jokes that weren't funny, soured any fun one might have ever expected. And then the BIG mess-up at the end where they awarded LaLaLand "Best Picture" and then took it away from them, grabbing the Oscar out of their hands to hand to an equally bewildered group of actors was a real downer.
> 
> People don't want to expect a night of fun and escape from the real world, only to find more political protesting.
> 
> My daughter watched it this time and just commented that Jimmy Kimmel is not funny. I heard it was heavily about "Girl Power".



I don't care one way or the other about the political comments, but I think it's high time we saw some real "Girl Power" in Hollywood. I loved seeing McDormand and Janney win, older women who would have been ignored in the past because they weren't Harvey pets.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 6, 2018)

I enjoyed seeing the older women win also. I think Jimmy had to walk a narrow trail with everything going on.  I like seeing the fashion as some are over the top. Loved seeing Rita Moreno wearing the same gown she wore when she won for West Side Story in the 60's.  I didn't watch it all as I just checked in every now and then and then at the end to see who got the best actor, actress, and picture awards.  Theres always clips the next day to see if anything was really missed.  Just  never watched any of the award shows from start to finish.


----------



## Lara (Mar 6, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Loved seeing Rita Moreno wearing the same gown she wore when she won for West Side Story in the 60's.


I saw that in the news the next day and really enjoyed seeing her in it too. Good for her...she's still a tiny thing.


----------



## 911 (Mar 6, 2018)

I heard on TV yesterday that this year's Oscars had the lowest ever viewership, and even 25% less than last year. I could care less about those people. It's like Jack Nicholson once said when he was asked why he didn't sign autographs, "The only thing that I owe my fans is a good performance." 

And, my reply to him would have been, "The only thing that I owe to you is my $12.00 to watch your movie." I always liked his movies, but never cared much for the man, but then again, I only knew about him what I had read.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 6, 2018)

I always watch the Oscars. I enjoy seeing people I haven't seen in a while, and I like seeing clips and finding out about the movies. There are a few movies which I'll make a point to see. I also like Jimmy Kimmel.

No one has to watch the Oscars.  I don't like football, basketball games or other sports shows. So I don't watch them.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 6, 2018)

I was channel surfing Sun night,watched the show for about 10min half way thru.
The Oscar nominated movies I had seen were,"The Post,"Baby Driver','Shape of Water' which I didn't like
The last time I watched an entire Oscar show was in '92. Billy Crystal was the host,he was funny."Silence of The Lambs' swepted the Oscars,picture,director,Jonathan Demme,actress,Jodie Foster,actor,Anthony Hopkins,adapted screenplay Sue


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes MQ I liked Billy Crystal as host, and the 1992 Oscar show was very enjoyable. Anthony Hopkins was, as they say, a lock.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 6, 2018)

We watched the Oscars, but when some of the singing was going on, we switched over to some older shows of Storage Wars. To us, the Oscars were ok, but did go over in time by 45 minutes and my wife had to work on Monday. We didn't get to bed until about midnight, which is a good hour and half later than usual.

At last years Oscars, people from a Tour Bus were brought into the Kodak Theater during the Oscars. This year, Jimmy took some celebrities, including Mark Hamill over to Grumman's Chinese Theater to say "Hi" to movie goers and pass out theater snacks. Wife and I would have gone nuts if we would have been there and seen Mark Hamill walk down the isle. We are big Star Wars fans, especially 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8. Problem with taking these folks over to the theater was, it took to much time. 

Loved seeing the stars from the last Star Wars movie as Presenters, including Mark Hamill and BB-8. Still don't like all the political crap that hits the mic, but at least all the ladies weren't wearing black dresses like the one awards we watched. 

As far as Best Picture goes, The Shape Of Water was ok, but sure wouldn't have been our choice. A human-amphibious fiction movie. Well, it least it was like the Creature From The Blue Lagoon movie years ago. However, we are big Octavia Spencer fans. And, we aren't into watching gay movies, so that one with the kid wearing the white tux in the theater, was definitely a NO, NO for us. 

Funny that I read yesterday that some viewers were disappointed that there were some celebrities left out of the In Memory Of section of the Oscars. I looked up the names of those left out and all but one were TV actors, not movie actors. This is a movie awards, not TV awards! 

Since we are big movie watchers, there will be some of these movies we will rent front Red Box and watch. Oh, and seeing Wes Studi at the Oscars was pretty cool. He is a full-blooded Cherokee from Oklahoma. He was in Dances With Wolves as a Crow Indian in a Hunting Party that killed the dude that took Lt. Dunbar (Kevin Kostner) to the abandoned Fort and later attacked the Sioux tribe that Kevin was with. He is married to Jack Albertsons daughter.


----------



## Lara (Mar 17, 2018)

The Oscars:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2018)

My hubby records it for me. Usually I get at least an hour of entertainment out of it. This year I went through it in about 15 minutes. I always like the part when they show who has passed on to the great movie theater in the sky. Amazing how many, I'm surprised there is anyone left in Hollywood.


----------



## jujube (Mar 17, 2018)

I love seeing the gowns and get-ups.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 17, 2018)

I never watch any award shows. I will start as soon as there are award shows for people who actually do something of value: first responders, doctors, medical researchers.

 However I doubt the Oscars will end. I can not imagine the trained bears* denying themselves the opportunity to pat themselves on the back. 


*all entertainment people are like trained bears; only with better agents.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 18, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I never watch any award shows. I will start as soon as there are award shows for people who actually do something of value: first responders, doctors, medical researchers.
> 
> However I doubt the Oscars will end. I can not imagine the trained bears* denying themselves the opportunity to pat themselves on the back.
> 
> ...



Now, this is NOT true! My wife spent some time in Hollywood working as an “Extra” in some movies, like Air Force One (Harrison Ford) and Volcano (Tommy Lee Jones). It was highly interesting for and she even had her own Agent. 

I know these Awards shows have become somewhat of a stage for protesting one thing or another, but not all actors or actresses who win an award use it for that. actors and actresses like Morgan Freedman, Octavia Spencer, Harrison Ford and others totally deserve the awards they have won.

And, BTW, First Responders do have their awards ceremonies for their heroism, as they should. They are great at what they do also.

Sorry, your reply struck a nerve in me.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Now, this is NOT true! My wife spent some time in Hollywood working as an “Extra” in some movies, like Air Force One (Harrison Ford) and Volcano (Tommy Lee Jones). It was highly interesting for and she even had her own Agent.
> 
> I know these Awards shows have become somewhat of a stage for protesting one thing or another, but not all actors or actresses who win an award use it for that. actors and actresses like Morgan Freedman, Octavia Spencer, Harrison Ford and others totally deserve the awards they have won.
> 
> ...



What exactly is not true CR? Just because your wife was an extra and found it interesting, doesn't have much to do with PD's opinion of Hollywood actors imo.

As for award shows for first responders, I'm sure we would all love to see that! When is the next show? Is it yearly? What channel? That sounds wonderful.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What exactly is not true CR? Just because your wife was an extra and found it interesting, doesn't have much to do with PD's opinion of Hollywood actors imo.
> 
> As for award shows for first responders, I'm sure we would all love to see that! When is the next show? Is it yearly? What channel? That sounds wonderful.



Well, just like actors, First Responders, doctors and nurses have a responsibility to do on the job. I was a First Responder years ago as an EMT. Back then there were no such words as First Responders or EMS. Anyway, even though I brought back an 80 yr old lady from a cardiac arrest, I sure didn’t feel like I need an award or be recognized for doing it. It was part of my job that I was being paid to do. 

Awards shows acknowledge great actors. Should there be an awards show for excellent company employees? 

Thing is, some folks don’t like actors or Hollywood, while there are those that like both. The Hollywood Walk Of Fame is a fantastic area. Wife and I have visited it.


----------

